# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Tell About Your Worst Nightmare

## Marquis2988

Ok so I was coming into my house and all the lights were out. There was blood all over the floor. Then I saw My brother he ran up to me and said : "go! go! here they come we gotta go!" I didnt know what the hell he was talking about but We ran out of the house. There were people running around outside and it was nighttime. I watched a guy getting eaten by a zombie and then i knew. The door to our house burst open and my zombies grabbed my brother. He started screaming and he was reaching for me.... but i ran. i ran away all the way up the street. And then i woke up and just laid there for awhile.

yep You're Darn Right I Left My Own Brother. Dont Judge Me. I wasn't About it.

----------


## Mancon

When I was little this creepy man with bright white hair was in my dreams every night for like 8 years. He killed me in so many different ways. Shooting me, pushing my families car off a cliff, ect. And he always had this creepy smile. Then in 2nd grade I saw someone who looked EXACTLY like him yelling at this kid. It freaked me out. Now its kind of funny when I look back on it. I didn't know his name so I called him "The white man" because of his hair.

I've definitely had more disturbing dreams then this, but as a child this is the most memorable.

----------


## Marquis2988

Wow... what made you get over it?
I mean i would've been freaked the hell out/

----------


## Moonlit_Jade

My most emotionally distressing nightmares are always the ones where someone I love gets hurt or killed.  They're actually pretty boring to talk about.

I did have one that wasn't too disturbing emotionally, but it didn't seem like any of my normal dreams, at all.  It was very dark and violent, and even the setting looked completely different from anything I'd ever dreamt about.  For instance, the sky was red, and overcast.  No sunlight in sight.  Every object around me looked like it was decaying.  The buildings had broken windows and were abandoned, cars were strewn everywhere, their paint flaking.  Garbage and scrap metal littered the ground.  Rust as far as the eye could see..  You could get tetanus by just looking at it for too long.

It also involved a caged knife fight between two high-school age boys.  One quickly got advantage of the other cut him up for a while, and then started prying his vertabrae apart, starting from the bottom, gradually paralyzing him.

That shit was messed up.  I think I might have traveled to a different dream plane or something, because that was the first and last time I've ever dreamt anything like that.

----------


## Mancon

> Wow... what made you get over it?
> I mean i would've been freaked the hell out/



I have no idea..they just stopped one day.

----------


## Marquis2988

> My most emotionally distressing nightmares are always the ones where someone I love gets hurt or killed.  They're actually pretty boring to talk about.
> 
> I did have one that wasn't too disturbing emotionally, but it didn't seem like any of my normal dreams, at all.  It was very dark and violent, and even the setting looked completely different from anything I'd ever dreamt about.  For instance, the sky was red, and overcast.  No sunlight in sight.  Every object around me looked like it was decaying.  The buildings had broken windows and were abandoned, cars were strewn everywhere, their paint flaking.  Garbage and scrap metal littered the ground.  Rust as far as the eye could see..  You could get tetanus by just looking at it for too long.
> 
> It also involved a caged knife fight between two high-school age boys.  One quickly got advantage of the other cut him up for a while, and then started prying his vertabrae apart, starting from the bottom, gradually paralyzing him.
> 
> That shit was messed up.  I think I might have traveled to a different dream plane or something, because that was the first and last time I've ever dreamt anything like that.



o.O umm... I said nightmares not Mortal Kombat.

----------


## Moonlit_Jade

Well, I guess I had a Mortal Kombat nightmare?

----------


## Marquis2988

Man that was disturbing...and scary I mean why didnt you help the kid out?! And What do You do in life to dream about spmething like that?? ^^

----------


## Marquis2988

Good Stuff Though

----------


## Moonlit_Jade

> Man that was disturbing...and scary I mean why didnt you help the kid out?! And What do You do in life to dream about spmething like that?? ^^



Well, first of all, I was on the outside of the cage.  Second of all, I was afraid of the knives.
I did try and help, but my reasoning was a bit weird..  I got a girl next to me to go get help (They say that if you're with a large group of people and there's an emergency, ask an individual to do something specific instead of just telling the group to do something.), and I decided to stay and watch, because I thought I'd make a good witness. o.0  Then as the fight went on, I figured that was a stupid idea, and left to go get help, too.  The dream ended before I got anywhere.

I have no idea what triggered it.  I wasn't stressed, I didn't eat anything strange as far as I know, and I hadn't recently watched anything violent.  Heck, I've never even seen a horror movie.  I'm not even sure if I was in my own dream -- it honestly looked like someone else's.

----------


## Marquis2988

sounds really intense

----------


## DeeVee

The worst nightmare I had was one of this woman running after me with a knife. My Dad had brought me to this old house, but then abandoned me to this middle-aged woman. At first glance, the woman looked normal enough, but she scared me for some reason I couldn't pinpoint. I stayed over the night at her house, and that night, she came tried to attack me. Terrified, I hid under the bed, but she knew exactly where I was. The last thing I remember then was her kneeling on the bed, knife in hand. 

The dream scared me senseless, but it did have its use. I had the same dream the night after and the similar setting made me realise I was dreaming. My first lucid dream was achieved.

----------


## Deadly

I rather enjoy scary dreams, the ones I call nightmares are when I've felt 'evil/powerful' and done things that make me sick to the bottom of my guts when I wake up in the morning. I've no excuse for my actions there as I've been totally lucid, yet done things (with utter delight) that would make hardened police officers shudder.
We all have a darkside, but to rub noses with it can be alarming.

Example I'm willing to share:

21/7/2011 Night Crawler (series) part 3 (1 and 2 old) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Marm

Being in a empty, white room. Never knew boredom existed in a dream.

----------


## JussiKala

Funny. I don't have (or  at least remember) any real nightmares. I have one or two that could be considered as massively failed attempts at scaring me but I usually feel so apathetic in  dreams  that it doesn't scare me at all.


maybe this one time where I was stuck with my closest friends and family in this underground mayan structure thing where this supernatural entity with lots of power tortured us. It wasn't  a scary dream for me. It was just simply _sad_. Extremely so. Yet... I don't think I've ever felt fear in a dream. Just sadness, agression, and other such feelings. But fear seems to be completely lacking.

EDIT: made a DJ entry of it if anyone is interested.

----------


## madvorak

When I was a child, I often had nightmares about drowning. When I learnt to swim, I stopped having the nightmares.

----------


## StaySharp

The only 2 dreams I can remember I'd call nightmare in the general meant way are 2 dreams were I got shot with a pistol, the wound was odd but I was pretty bad injured and woke up. They are over 10 years in the past however.
Then there are half nightmares, dreams that tend to do a bit'o'stuff to see and try to scare me, like people tossing out obvious threats of whom I know they'd make them true. While I have this partial natural fear in my body, my mind stays calm, or rather gets even aggressive. Like today in a dream, I usually prepare myself (like arming myself with an umbrella for whatever damn reason) and wait for the bad things to come. Usually they never do though, because my dreams mostly fade before conflict, leaving the end open for interpretation.
Yeah, there were these dreams about empty water, I made a topic about that not long ago (Dream Material), still got no replies there. It didn't turn into an nightmare but I know that these dreams had the biggest potential for an nightmare of all dreams I ever had.

The biggest nightmares I know however, are those I have in my thoughts in the day sometimes. I like to make up and process all sorts of situations and occasionally when I feel like it I make up nightmares, far worse than what I heard of others people nightmares so far. Yet even when I try as an experiment to get something of that into my dreams it doesn't work, so I stay nightmare-less to this day.

----------


## Alki

The absolute scariest dream I have ever had is one that I've had about seven or eight times throughout my life. This one recurring dream has haunted me since I was very small. The most recent occurrence of it was maybe two years ago. I am 16 now.

The dream itself has absolutely nothing about it that should be scary. It isn't even a coherent dream. Nothing makes sense, and I can't get a sense of things like location, or even my own body.

Whenever I try to describe it, I end up confusing people, which is understandable because of how weird it is. It isn't events happening, it's more like strange feelings and visualizations and sounds.

The first thing that happens is I get a very dark visual. This is accompanied by sounds of things sliding past each other and clicking. I get the feeling that there are creatures just too far into the darkness to see, but constantly there. The word that comes to mind when I think about them is "walnuts." They are either walnut-like in appearance or just sound like walnuts clicking together, I'm not sure which. This part of the dream comes with a horrible sense of impending doom and intense dread.

The "walnut" part of the dream eventually gives way to a different part, this one more distinctly visual in nature. It is dark, but I can see a silhouette of a church steeple, with a figure standing atop it. The figure is masculine in feeling, though I never see "his" face. The figure then draws in the air with his hand a large five-pointed star in white light, which appears partially hidden behind him even though he seems to have drawn it in front of him, as he is facing me. (Again, I can't actually see which way he is facing but I somehow _know_ he's looking at me.)

The "steeple" scene and the "walnut" scene then often alternate a few times, each lasting maybe five seconds, until I am finally woken up by my fear. After I wake up, I am in a state of absolute terror, and the worst part is I don't know why. I normally end up getting out of bed, sweating like crazy, and walking around the entire house. I am unable to return to bed for at least an hour.

This dream is particularly disturbing to me because thinking about it now I can think of _no_ reason the dream would be scary to me. It seems like the fear doesn't come from the visuals, but more from fear itself, like the dream bypassed my senses and went straight for whatever part of the brain controls fear.

Has anyone else had any dreams which seem incoherent but are absolutely terrifying?

----------


## StaySharp

> Has anyone else had any dreams which seem incoherent but are absolutely terrifying?



Though not terrifying, I had a few dreams which were more based on emotion, while most of my dreams are based on a plot and visuals, there are these rare exceptions. Recently I had my first dream involving taste at all for example.
But as for the emotional part, I once had a dream where I felt a insanely strong blood rage. I was just in a dark place and didn't see much and nothing happened. There was just this insane thirst to kill and destroy with all the power available to me.
An emotion I don't even know remotely out of real life, there was a calm part about my mind so it wasn't like insanity either. As far as I can tell a lot of people face incoherent dreams with strong emotions once in a blue moon.

----------


## Ikkalebob

My nightmares aren't very scary. In the dream they feel scary but when I wake up I realise that stupid things like flickering lights really aren't that scary. However, after pretty much every nightmare I have, I have a weird and disturbing false awakening. They are all similar, but they vary in scariness. The worst was probably this: 
I woke up from a nightmare in which I drowned. The instant I "woke up" my eyes went huge and black and my mouth opened too wide so I had a huge mouth. I could see myself but it was as though I was simultaneously in my own body. I let out a horrible, inhuman moan. It's very difficult to replicate but its quite like a whale in pain. Lightning struck through my window, smashing the glass, then again several times engraving something on the wall. It might have been words or foreign symbols, I didn't have enough time to figure that out.  
Luckily I don't have nightmares that often  :paranoid: .

----------


## MattL10

I was at a kids birthday party and I went to stand next to him and watch him open his presents. When I got to him he started running away and slowly turned into a baby sasquatch. And it was on the news in my dream after it happened. Ha. Weird one..

----------


## Lee96

I had recurring nightmares as a kid. It would start with me waking up in my bunk bed, although my brother wouldn't be in the bottom one. I would clime down the bed ladder, walk out onto the landing and open a curtain into a little alcove we had in the house. There would always be a large, fat, cartoon style demon, with a spikt tail. It would ussualy always be different from there on, although it would always end with me being unable to breathe and waking up.

----------


## M11ke

I don't think I've had many nightmares. I can remember one where I woke up "corrupted" with fear. I remember being in this dark room where there was this heavy, evil atmosphere to it. I started hearing this demon voice (ones that sound like many voices put together)  I don't remember the exact words but it would probably be something like: "The light you bring will die. The light inside you will die. All that you are will die. You are tainted. The stain will never wash out. The sun will never shine upon you again. Tainted...broken little toys..." Something CREEPY AS HELL like that (cookie to whoever says where i got that from). Then this thick "darkness" and glowing eyes started to approach me, the voice still crippling my mind. I woke up and needless to say I was too frozen in fear to go pee for like an hour. 
Scariest.Nightmare.Ever.

----------


## Ruck0

I've had a recurring nightmare for about 6-7 years now that I have no idea where it came from.  It starts with a first person view of a girl - shortish black hair, round face, piercings, cute having an argument with who i can only assume are her parents.  I don't know exactly what is said but it makes me feel very uneasy - things kind of jump forward and she walks towards me, starts to go down some stairs, stops, turns and starts laughing at me - I can see her "parents" blurry in the background and then she disappears.  If that isn't weird enough I then see a third person view of myself sleeping in my bed, except there is a woman dressed in really old style clothing knelt on the bed slowly reaching towards me.  This is the worst part as I jolt myself awake except it's a false awakening and I'm in sleep paralysis.  I feel like my eyes are open, I can't move and I can feel the bed compress next to me like someone knelt onto it.  This is usually followed by the sensation of someone breathing on my neck or a woman whispering things like "Hello" or "I can see you" into my ear very softly... but in a very taunting sort of way(like haha I'm here and there's nothing you can do about it).  Because of the SP I can't move but I feel like I'm awake and that is the worst part.  I always sleep on my side so I never get a view of whatever it is messing with me.  Usually at this point I frantically try to will myself to move by trying to roll off my bed.  When I succeed at that I get yet ANOTHER false awakening and it feels like something jumps on me as I try to crawl out of the room to get some help.  Normally I make it out into a hallway which at that point I'm finally able to wake myself up.  It is the most terrifying feeling I've ever had and it's so insane it took me awhile to believe it simply because it feels so real.  After doing some research I'm able to stop it once the SP kicks in because I can recognize it and then do my best to become lucid or "wake" wake myself up.  Pretty crazy stuff as the people in the dream I have no recollection of, maybe some crazy repressed memory but I don't think so.  Weird stuff tho.

----------


## Mio

I used to have execution nightmares quite a lot when I was little. It used to always be me quite a long way away, seeing people having their heads chopped off and hearing the screams. But then times when I jolted myself awake from those nightmares, I would get out of my bed and run into my parents room. Then the same guy, with the axe, would step in the room after me..! I'd then wake in my bed again, and wonder if I was really awake or if that same guy would suddenly appear..

----------


## ChassyGirl

When I was younger, I had several recurring nightmares of a room in my basement (the room did not exist in real life).  In the first few dreams I would usually be exploring this room, which led deeper into the ground and seemed to be never ending -- it led from room to room, connected by tunnels and ventilation ducts, the rooms varying from abandoned experimental laboratories and dusty old graveyard-like tombs.  I remember as I explored further and further into the labyrinth, voices would start to whisper.  There would be several voices, some ushering me forward while others told me to go back to safety.  The voices would whisper and say things that terrified me to my very bones, and eventually led to me waking myself up with a sense of evil and the fright of impending calamity. 

Now, I think I was a lucid dreamer since I was very young, because I had the last of these dreams in Sophomore year.  They stopped after one dream I had -- it was a typical chase dream, where I was being chased by some insane killer.  I ran into my house, and into the basement where I could hide.  When I ran into the basement, I turned right (which, you cannot turn right in my basement.  There is just a wall.  The basement leads out to the left of the staircase.) and I nearly ran to hide in "the room."  Before I went into the door, however, I stopped myself, even with the killer just behind me, and said, "oh, this isn't where I want to go.." and I turned right around and found another hiding spot.  When I went to school that day, I told the dream to my friend at lunch. (I had never told the basement dreams to anyone.  For some reason I know about them, but I never shared them.) After telling her about the dream at lunch time, I have never had a dream about "The Room in the Basement" again.

----------


## Wool

Well it might not sound so terrible, but i actually find it sad that its my first ever remembered dream.

Im walking through tight and thick fog on a invisible ground. I keep walking until I hear a sound of a car and I see a limmo cross my way and stopped so I faced one of the dark windows.
The window get rolled down and all i see is emptyness. Then a horsehead appears .. well actually a my little pony head. Just as grey as the fog and deep iternal holes as eyes. It looks at me. Somehow it makes me feel uncomfortable.. I could not turn my head away from its eyes. And I feel a feeling that is unexplainable, the feeling was terrible, it was horrific somehow, Like I have watched the depths of something a mere human should not put their eyes on. I have got the dream several times after that, and it still appears from time to time. With the same feeling.
When im scared i dont scream, i get quiet and .. well not shocked but something similar but its leaning more to curiosity, I feel like that but like x 200. I swear, all my bloody dreams are not even a sigh of this dream.

----------


## Ferra

I had a nightmare that turned into one heck of a lucid nightmare. It started with a chase dream, which I have quite often. In this case, I was being chased by a red queen (that's what I knew her as). She chased me into a hallway filled with doors. I opened one after another, being greeted by a tiger, dozens of soldiers, and a wall. I couldn't escape, and I knew from the spine-tingling sensation that the woman was almost upon me. Then, I woke up with a jerking sensation and spent about ten paranoia-filled minutes rationalizing. My heart was pounding.

When I went back to sleep, I picked up right where I left off, but I knew it was a dream then. I was prepared, or so I thought. When this woman came at me, I closed my eyes and kept thinking that it was a dream and nothing could hurt me. I thought I'd won. I went into an even worse nightmare. When I opened my eyes, there was a man in the shadows. He didn't have a weapon; somehow, I knew he didn't have a weapon. I still ran. I ran down endless hallways, around corners, into rooms. He was always at my heels. 

When I got to a staircase that led to the second floor of the home, I knew I had the advantage. In life, I'm great at running up stairs; I always get ahead on stairs. I tripped. I remember scolding myself and forcing myself to keep running. On the second floor, I started to sink into the carpet. My feet were being tugged into the floor that had become like quicksand. I could see myself in the floor. Suddenly, I didn't think it was a dream anymore. I saw the fear in my reflection. I saw the sweat on my brow. After I got free, I ended up running into a bedroom and slamming the door shut. A feeling of being safe came over me. When I turned to examine the room, I saw nothing but white. White curtains. White sheets. White carpet. My clothing had transformed into a white nightgown. Everything was white, the color of innocence. 

He found me. He was angry that I made him chase me. He was furious. Cornered, I began to sob and beg for mercy. I tried my best to call for help, but no one heard me. I woke up crying.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

When i died in a volcano lava  ::shock::

----------


## Chimpertainment

I have a few peeps might find interesting. When I was a child, I was afflicted by demons!!! lol, not really, thats what my mom told me it was. It was actually some intense night terrors I would experience that went on for a few years after a pretty harsh emotional trauma.
Here's a taste.

1. The bottomless pit: Falling, always falling. It was a recurring dream, and each time it became more and more elaborate. At first it was just falling darkness, paralyzing fear but later I began to see other people falling as well. The second to last time I had that dream I met Apollyon the angel of the bottomless pit. He said with a smirk in a jovial sarcastic tone, "hi, I'm Apollyon, would you like to stay here forever?" The next time I had the dream, I was able to stop falling and I left the pit.

2. Stretcher: Connected to the medieval torture device which stretched people apart. I had many torture dreams. As I am stretched, I can feel the pain of my skin tearing, my bones snapping, tendons ripping etc. It is excruciating pain, worse than anything in waking life. I am torn asunder and wake up.

3. My sisters doll: When we were young, my sister had a sour patch doll with blonde hair and blue eyes. It had a little dress and pig-tails with bows. I was joyful when I saw it in the dream as it bounced towards me. The closer it got though, it turned evil. The color changed to dark black, red, purple while the clothes became ratty and ripped. Its eyes turned red and its teeth jagged. It attacked me, eating my face and throat, killing me.

I've had some of the most unique nightmare imagery I've ever heard of and I study dreams as a hobby. At the time, these dreams were literally torture but they give me strength now.

----------


## Lowpayne911

Weird dreams as a kid, where my best friend died.
We drove out to the funeral in a black car, everyone dressed in black, I was in the back seat, we were in a foggy Forrest,
like the setting for a Norwegian funeral-doom metal band.
My friend's mum was in the front seat, she turned and looked at me and her face melted in front of me.
Damn I remember that shit so well, that nightmare is literally 8ish years old.

----------


## TheGritz

I remember my  worst nightmare was not one where I was in any danger, it was most of my friends and family. I remember I was in some city when a large army invaded that looked similar the armies of Nazi Germany. I remember my friends were keeping me in hiding to train because I was somehow destined to save the city from the invading forces. I remember throughout the course of the dream many of my friends died protecting me and hiding me and I could do nothing because I knew was supposed to somehow save the whole city later and if I died *ALL* of my friends would die.

----------


## LunaSanguine

My worst one... Hmm... I can _just_ narrow it down to one. Basically, I don't like to sleep so I had been avoiding it for about a week. I fell asleep in the bath and dreamed that I was in a burning house (presumable the temperature of the water caused that) and then I fell into an ocean suddenly and was drowning. Scariest thing was that when I woke up, I really was drowning.

----------


## LSDgarfield

my emotionally most disturbing dream was when a good friend of mine ignored me and i couldnt reach her.
Its a girl i dont have much contact to for a while now but dreams including her drive me crazy.

----------


## mdspencer68

It's been so long since I had a nightmare, so basically I've forgotten all of them, except one. This dream took place when I was around 9 or 10. Looking back now I wonder why it scared me so. Now, whenever I think of it, it's more freaky than anything. In the dream my face was underwater looking up. What I saw was a black background and a male human face. Although, because of the rippling effect of the water I couldn't make out too much of the face at first. Based on the shape of his head it reminded me of the comedian Rip Taylor. I don't know how many of you know of or remember of him, but if you don't, just google him or look him up on wikipedia. 

The first thing I saw was his face coming towards me in a very slow and menacing way. As this was happening his features started to become more apparent. However the thing that freaked me out was that his nose was where his mustache should be and his mustache was where his nose should be. Needless to say I woke up screaming. The next morning I told my family, and they laughed about it... hard. And for the life of me I couldn't understand why they thought that was so funny. Looking back in hindsight, as an adult, I probably would have laughed too.

----------


## splice

I can't recall my nightmares that great, so I'll do the next best thing, and tell you one I wouldn't want to have.

My Worst Nightmare

1. Spending the night in an asylum run by satan worshipping migets from hell who stick their wet fingers in your ear constantly.
2. They blast country music over the P.A system 24/7.
3. All they serve for food is cold beans, and 1 week old bigmacks.
4. They strap you into a straight jacket, and make you watch reruns of Opra Winfrey.
5. They anally probe you every 1.5 miliseconds.
6. Did I mention they all wear fake mustaches with rubber lensless eye glasses.
7. During the whole experience there's a jesuit priest screaming over and over again, "The Power of Christ Compels You."
8. The holy water the priest throws on you is actually the midgets urine.
9. You have  5 false awakenings where you wake up in bed next to Jabba the Hut naked.
10. The experience comes to a crashing hault when they labotimize you with a rusty old spoon.

The end, you wake up.

----------


## woblybil

I dont feel bad now that I see what others do.
I usually dont have nightmares but 2 nights ago and last night I had near the same one or at least the same DC. 2 Nights ago a large brown dog came out of the bushes as I walked out to my car and came walking at first toward me then started running and became ugly but I knew what he was and about 15 ft away he vaporized, Last night the same angry dogs head and paws jumped in my face out of a book I was reading in a dream and scared the crap out of me.
I had done the same thing both nights, I had consumed a large smoothie before bed.... Here's the recipe for nightmares.
"In the blender"
One large banana
1 package Yogurt
6 ice cubes
1/2 cup milk
2 heaping tbs Cocoa
1 tsp Splenda,  Churn it up and enjoy your favorite nightmare  :tongue2:

----------


## brokedownheart

My worst was a reoccurring nightmare that I started getting around 5-6 years old and continued to sporatically get it throughout my late teens. It involved being held down to a mattress by some invisible force while a ceiling full of millions of needles decended on me. The worst part was the voice though. It was my mother's voice, and I could never remember what she was saying, but it was slowed down to where it just sounded like one long continuous word. I cannot describe the horror of that sound, the excruciating slowness of it, the hopeless feeling that it would never end. I always woke up in complete panic, screaming. To this day, if I hear something similar to that voice, I will get flashbacks to that nightmare and get horrible feelings of anxiety. *shivers*

----------


## Cloudinsane

I have nightmares quite often, and I remember a lot from each of them. Some are typical someone-is-chasing-me stuff, and others are just absolutely horrible. One that sticks out is when I couldn't help this woman who had her baby taken from her by this man, who then repeatedly stomped on the newborn child. I woke up feeling so awful. I'm sure I've killed my family a few times in my dream. I also had a continuous nightmare of walking down a street, where a clown sat at the end of each corner, and everytime I passed him, he'd reappear in front of me, waiting. I've fallen from cliffs, been stabbed, haunted, and had nightmares that I've woekn up, only to be fooled and terrified all over again. I've even woken up from a nightmare only to drift back off directly into it. In fact, it was a severe nightmare that led me to this very site.

----------


## NoVoid

I know this topic is old but i really feel the need to tell you about a nightmare i had last night.
I am 21 yrs old, however in this dream i was 13 years old and it was as if everything was set back 8 yrs ago, I was still living in my old house(big 3 story high). I was playing some PS2 games upstairs on the 2nd floor with my 11 yrs old cousin(who came at my house for a sleepover) also my grandmother was there. We were playing something (having a laughs) and then my grandmother entered the room and told us it was late and to get to bed. So we got into my room also on the 2nd floor, I pulled out my guest bed and we lied down. 

I fell asleep(in my own dream(inception-like)) and dreamed about one of the happiest moments of my life(I practically relived an 8 year old memory), in the middle of that dream i was awoken by immense heat when i opened my eyes my room was on fire, the walls were scratched, and blood was dripping from the scratches, my cousin was scared to death(so was I) and we both ran out to my grandma to tell her what happened(my parents were nowhere in sight), when we got into my room accompanied by my grandma the room looked like new and even my cousin was playing dumb. Later on i fell asleep again having the same dream from where it stopped, same thing happened again with fire and blood and when we got back with my grandma everything was fine. 

One more time i fell asleep having the exact nice dream from where it stopped, but this time it ended when i got home(so it happened in real life), again immense heat, blood dripping from scratched walls we brought my grandma with us again room was OK again, but when my grandma left i was ready to lie down when i heard the door being slammed behind me and the lights turned off, when i turned to see why my cousin slammed the door instead my cousin there was a man like creature with red heavily burned down face with no eyes, you could see his bones on his face, pieces of his red skin hanging from his chin, wearing black cloak, all the doors and windows disappeared and he said to me there is no hope for you now i will feast on your pain and anguish, I started screaming but my voice was gone.

At that point I woke up violently, I probably was screaming out loud too  :Oh noes:  , good thing i was alone at my apartment. It was 3:20 AM, I got up, put my jacket on and i took a walk outside. This dream happened to me only once but i swear to god that I've seen that thing before(can't remember when or where tho). 

Thanx for reading please forgive my bad English (i registered here just to tell you about my nightmare).

----------


## VenturerEmily

I never seem to have any nightmares anymore, which I hope stays that way, but I used to a lot before I turned ten. 

The shortest one was right after I learned about snakes, specifically rattlers. I had a stuffed animal in the form of a snake that reminded me of the one off of The Jungle Book that stayed at my grandma's house. In my dream, it used its eyes to paralyze me for a few seconds then slithered its way over to where I was sitting. I managed to snap out of it before it reached the couch and I took off down the hall. Unfortunately it struck towards me and wrapped around me. Let's just say, it had an unfortunate ending. 

The earliest one was when I was about three or four years old. In the dream I was at my grandma's house (a lot of my nightmares take place there for some reason), and I was staying in their guest room. I noticed that the closet door was opening and I got out of the bed to inspect what was going on. Three stereotypical-looking witches emerged from it and began chasing me down the hallway. The adults (mom, dad, grandma, grandpa, aunt, uncle) were sitting in the living room drinking coffee when I ran in there and began shouting hysterically. At first they didn't believe me because the witches were running after me exceptionally slow, but once they realized I was telling the truth they called the police station. Whoever answered said that they were busy so we would have to deliver them to the station ourselves. That was fine, but guess who they made me sit by? I thought that bit was exceptionally cruel. I remember screaming myself awake after that part, but the nightmare hadn't ended. As soon as I fell back asleep we were driving back out to my grandparents' house. When we got out of the car, the front door to the house opened and the witches, the ones who were supposed to be in jail, walked out one by one.

----------


## Astaroth

My worst nightmare wasn't actually a nightmare but a sleep-paralysis hallucination, so I'll share my second scariest experience, which was a dream.

I'm in my old house, which was the only one I knew back then. I open my eyes and stay still on my bed, like I always do after waking up. Everything is normal, my room is just the same. I decide to get up, so I dress up and wash my face. I go back to my room but there's something in the corner of the room, just next to my bed, so I get closer to examine the thing but realize that the thing is actually a living thing. Looks like a girl, a young girl with her face hidden, and a long, black hair almost covering her entire body. It or she doesn't actually frighten me, just makes me feel strange. 

I realize there's something above her, a frame which contains instructions for her to go away. I read it and it says that I have to get two pieces which are hidden in my house. I go downstairs to the living room and grab the first thing, some sort of statue or figure, nothing weird. I go again to my room and see where's the next thing, so I go to the next room and grab it. I don't remember what did I do with them, but I had them so I went back to my room to see if that thing was still there.
She was still there, still and in the exact position as before. I was so sick of that being there, invading my room, so I went to the opposite side of my bed and started to kick her. Over and over. Eventually she got up and jumped over me while screaming LET ME LIVE right in my ears. At this point I got up screaming, sweating and with my heart in my mouth.

----------


## ravenclaw123

Last night I had this weird dream where I was in some type of convenience store when a black boy with a red t-shirt and a red chocolate bar and a blue chocolate bar and I hear a faint whisper that says crips or bloods. I pick the red bar then the boy yells no. Suddenly the windows break and everything in the store goes flying around and suddenly I see a dark room with a flash light shining on a covered table. Next thing I know I am in a room with a bed, a chair, and a dangling light. I was talking to a black muscular man with a tan shirt. When I notice sharp nails on him then the light flickers. When it fully turns on a more fatter version of him pulls his fingers out then the lights flicker again and when they turn on a acid burned man mixed with sludge with knives and all of this with loud scary classical music in the background plays. Then it got up and that is when I woke up.

----------


## Olorin

My worst (and recurring) nightmare is me being locked in a sleep paralysis like state with a bright beam of light ripping me upwards out of bed. With startling sudden-ness I end up on an examining table surrounded by grey aliens who dissect me while I am awake and fully capable of feeling pain. Sometimes they just stir around my insides. Other times I feel them ruthlessly rip organs out. Once they cut my skull open and I felt them pull out my brain and replace it. I can now sometimes become lucid during these dreams. But even lucidity doesn't always save me. Occasionally I can will myself out of the paralysis by using all the hatred and murderous rage I can muster. In those instances I sometimes I get to attack my tormentors. But usually I'll simple wake up after I break the paralysis.

----------


## dolphin

As a child in waking life, after I had dinner, I went into my bedroom and laid on my back in my bed to read a book.

Then, as I reading my book I noticed something was off. I put the book down to see my sheets slowly rising up several feet high as if something was underneath them. I pulled up my legs in terror, not knowing what was going to happen. I stared at my risen sheets for a few seconds before I woke up.

It was a wake-induced non-lucid nightmare at bedtime, occurring before I had any intention of sleeping while also making it seem as if I never fell asleep where I did.

----------


## AstralMango

I've had nightmares of natural disasters like tsunamis, massive volcanic explosions and earthquakes. They were frequent when I was a kid and I always woke up crying because I always lost my family to these disasters.

----------


## DreamyBear

As a child my worst nightmare was a huge smooth stone wheel that slowly rolled in empty space. And all I could do was to watch it as it slowly turned at the same spot. I dont recall if there was even black or white space. But what was very clear to me was that this was the real reality, and it had no end to it. I didn't get this as a thought of that this was all there is in eternity. I felt that this was what will be or is in eternity. That feeling of eternity made me terrified even after waking up.

----------


## jamesred

I awake in a forest to find two animals (a fox and a black wolf) along with a man. I knew he wasn't bad and the animals were connected to each of use. The fox was mine and the wolf was his. Everything started out great. then i woke up
 the next night it picked up again. A figure stood 10 feet from us. Pure black. We all stand, the man in front of me, his wolf leaning against my leg, and the fox on my shoulders. We were ready to fight. Suddenly my sister appears and the figure kills her. Im screaming as she falls to the ground and then i wake up again.
 The next night it continues. She lays on the floor dead and im on my knees. The wolf and man are fighting the figure as i stare into my sisters lifeless eyes. They both get knocked  down an then i try and attack the figure. Full of rage and sadness. We are all knocked to the ground bloody and injured. The figure then says "You will hear knocking" And i wake to the sound of someone banging on all of my walls. 
  the figure flows me around and torments me when im awake as well. causing my insomnia to spike even more. OVer the next few nights im left with either void dreams (Ones where i go to sleep then immediately awake and not feel rested) or horrible nightmares where the figure kills everyone i love and mocks me while the man and i try and stop him. I can't sleep good anymore. the figure has followed me around since i was little. every other night when i would lie awake i would see my pictures moving. and always hearing "your a threat" The dreams still continue just at a less emotional rate.
  Whats even better is because of my nightmares i have started spacing out. Sometimes i go back to the forest and i see the man and the animals. Sometimes its the figure just smiling. Other times i go into a void like state. where im lost in thought and my body goes nto autopilot. I have lost many hours to this.

----------


## EverWill2002

So I am currently having a seriously messed up recurring Nightmare lately. I wake up in a glass box in an emaculate white room. My closest freinds and family are all cuffed (wrists ankles and neck) to the wall in a circle, suspended against it. They all wake up, then they all start choking and being shocked with electricity, all the while screaming at me to help. I can't do any thing because I am locked in the glass box, and it is quickly filling with what I assume is blood. I keep listening to them all screaming as  i start to drown, then i start to hear my tinnitus kick in as everything fades to black and I wake up sweating and lying on the floor. If anyone has anything to Say about this dream that'd be cool, I am currently trying to figure it out anyway.

----------

